# 24 hours to go! Any top tips?



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

We are collecting our new red cockapoo, Bonnie from Marley Doodles tomorrow. Very excited but a little nervous as I have never owned a puppy before. What do you wish you'd known/done/bought before collecting your puppy. Any suggestions gratefully received...We have 3 children and 2 kittens too! 
x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

How lovely!! I remember how excited we were when we collected Riley a few weeks ago.
In my honest opinion the first few weeks were much harder than I thought they would be. Having not owned a dog before I didn't really realize how full on it would be, the wee's, poo's and biting were way more then I expected!
This soons settles tho and Riley is now 13 weeks and has been so much better and calmer since getting out for walks. We have now have 3 days with no accidents at all in the house too and although there is still some biting it has improved.
I fretted a lot about the the first night as I planned to do proper crate training, as in no paper down in crate but gave in when it cam to it and we half papered/half bed his crate, tried to tire him out then popped him at 10pm and left him until 6am - he cried and whined for hours but we didn't go to him and by night 3 he was quiet all night. Riley messed his crate overnight tho for first 2 weeks or so but now has no accidents overnight and we get up to let him out at 7am.
I think the best advice is start as you mean to go on and do what works for you, you find everyone has a different way of doing things and wants to tell you what is best, trust your instincts and have fun!!!

xxx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Sarah

You must be very excited and probably anxious too. We collect our puppy in 3 weeks when she'll be 10 weeks old so am reading up as much as I can. Have you read the Gwen Bailey book 'the perfect puppy' or 'it's me or the dog' ?
They have info on introducing your puppy to your children and cats or older dogs and to not let them get too excited. We have arranged for a puppy trainer to pop round for an hour a couple of days after we get home to start us off on the right foot. Hope all goes well.

Andrea


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sleep while you can!
It's a lot like having a new baby, but the stages pass quicker 
Tough love is good - it's a dog, not a human baby, discipline rules 
Good luck, and enjoy your puppy, there's lots of advice and empathy on tap if you need it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good luck Sarah! I am so excited for you as I can remember collecting Daisy! It doesn't feel real until you actually have your puppy in the car and driving home! 

I would agree with the others advice and enjoy it! x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting  Good luck! I'm sure things will be fine & i'm sure you've already done loads of research on the site  But yes get a good nights sleep tonight! Enjoy tomorrow  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

may i ask is she vaccinated janice x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Get a good nights sleep tomorrow night may be ok as puppy will be tired but night 2 will be the real test. Don't expect too much from your puppy, you can read all the books know what you want to achieve problem is no one tells the pup! Remember your stress transfers to pup, once you get toilet training sorted you relax more and things settle down a bit. One day at a time you think you have cracked it as it all seems to be going well then you go back several steps this is normal and it will take several weeks for you all to get to know each other. Good luck I have had Hattie 8 weeks the first 4 were to be honest a strain but I am already considering another but if I do it will be in the spring when I can keep the door open!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Oooh Sarah, how exciting.

Looking forward to hearing about and seeing more of your new pup.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Ooooh Sarah, lucky you  Hope you have a good journey tomorrow.
Can't wait to see some piccies


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Good luck Sarah, you must be so excitedI seem to remember you were puppy looking at the same time as us, we collected Stevie in November. I would agree with Rileypoo saying start as you mean to go on, and enjoy it.
We have never had a dog as a family, although we had them at home when I was young ( a long time ago), and it's one of the best decisions we've made. We all love her to bits.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yey! Can't wait to see pictures of her - enjoy!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, I remember the excitement! I hope this time doesn't drag too much.

You asked what we wished we had known and if guess my one wish is that I has realised how much Rosie's hair would change. It was so easy for the first six months so I didn't
do much grooming. And then suddenly it got matted and by then I hadn't got into a routine of brushing her, so it has been more difficult to do it now.

I didn't find the first few weeks too stressful, I hope you don't either!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for all your replies and experiences! Sorry not to post much today but it's my birthday and I've been out. 
Janice the puppies haven't been vaccinated. 
We have the Gwen Bailey book and I guess we'll be referring back to it a lot over the next few months.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Going to get some sleep while I can! Night all. Promise to post pics.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy birthday then  Have fun tomorrow! Let us know how things go good luck!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

We're home!

Bonnie was soo good in the car. We had a blanket from Thirza the owner and after a little whimpering Bonnie settled down and went straight to sleep. The journey was about 2 hours. It was so relaxing having a warm little bundle of fluff snuggled up on me.

We arrived home, I showed Bonnie her crate and let her explore and she went straight to the loo! Clever girl. She's met one of the kittens and just sniffed her. The cat fluffed up a bit but that was all. 
Will try and get some photos up really soon. 
Thanks again to you all for your help so far.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you home all safe, enjoy your first evening and fingers crossed you get a good night.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay  Now the real fun beings! Hope she settles well tonight, but maybe don't expect too much! Good luck  & can't wait for some pictures.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww Sarah, there's nothing better than new puppy snuggles.
Glad you're home OK & that Bonnie is settling in well 
Belated Birthday greetings for yesterday. XX


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope your first evening has been a good one. Fingers crossed for a quiet night. I'm looking forward to hearing how it went!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think because you have other pets she will settle well, not the same as leaving her littermates and being the only animal in the house. Sleep well!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Sue,
I hope so. I guess we'll see! Thriza explained that Bonnie hadn't been with her mum for just over a week in order to ease separation anxiety but I am sure she will miss her familar surroundings and siblings.
She's soo cute!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> I hope your first evening has been a good one. Fingers crossed for a quiet night. I'm looking forward to hearing how it went!


Thanks Julie. Hope you have a good evening too!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

mariag said:


> Awwww Sarah, there's nothing better than new puppy snuggles.
> Glad you're home OK & that Bonnie is settling in well
> Belated Birthday greetings for yesterday. XX


Thank-you Maria. I am so grateful to you and all the other Marley Doodle pup owners for your help in finding Bonnie.
x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah how lovely another Marley puppy. If she's anything like Wynny and Thirza's other puppies on here I'm sure you'll have no trouble at all. We have had an easy time Wynny has been almost clean from day one only weeing indoors if I leave paper down, which I don't anymore. She only went in the crate for about three weeks and has never barked at night so we've never had a sleepless night, even the first night she was as quiet as a mouse and we ended up waking her in the morning.

So good luck Sarah with little Bonnie, they have good genes lol xxxx


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sequin said:


>


Sooooooooo cute x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

ooooh what a wee sweetie


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Yippee Bonnie is home! And she looks beautiful. Enjoy! What a great birthday pressie.

Meg & Benji

xx


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Sequin said:


>


She looks gorgeous. Hope you have a good first night at home.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow she is very cute  Lucky you! Hope you're enjoying yourself!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Off to do the school run but I just wanted to share the good news that we had a great night last night! Bonnie settled in her crate about 11pm and we didn't hear a peep until 6.45 when we were getting up. I am sure Bonnie was tired from her busy day but it's a great start.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great news! I'm sure it will continue. Red is definitely top of my list for an eventual pup no.2!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahhh Bonnie is gorgeous so glad she is settling in well xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So pleased to hear about the good start and can I just say how gooooorgeous she is?!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
Glad everything went well for your first night. Bonnie's gorgeous - a little peach.x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Bonnie is beautiful! Glad to hear it is going well so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

jools said:


> Sooooooooo cute x


lovely red has she any of my red jandaz lines in the pedigree ?


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Janice,
Thanks
I'm not sure if she has any of your Jandaz lines. Perhaps from Dad? Mum wasn't red.


----------



## Chloe&Shawn (Jan 3, 2012)

Omgosh, awww, love the colour!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sarah, thanks for sharing the piccie. 
Bonnie is gorgeous, can't wait to see more pics of her as she grows up


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, so beautiful! I have such an urge for a red..... Getting broody again! I'm really pleased she has been so easy for you so far! I hope it continues.


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Very very cute! What mix is she? Just so lovely. When will you get her vaccinated, think I remember that Thirza doesn't do them herself?


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Bonnie is doing really well. Thanks everyone for your kind replies. She's having her first injection tomorrow. I'm looking forward to taking her out or walks in 3 weeks. 

The only thing we're not enjoying is her barking/crying/whining in her crate....
Do we just ignore her?? She's just barked for an hour...She has lots of cuddles but quiet time too in the day. She isnt left alone for too long. It reminds me of controlled crying... Heartbreaking. 
Do we just stick with it? Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is really hard but yes...be strong and stick with it! It will be worth it in the long run!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It is really hard but yes...be strong and stick with it! It will be worth it in the long run!


I completely agree with Sarah, but be prepared to feel like such a horrible person!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like we'll all be on the same waiting list for the next round of reds


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Sarah, Oakley was the same with crying in his crate. Thirza told us to be strong & let him cry as he was trying to "train us" to respond. He now goes easily into his crate at night & sleeps through. 
He still isn't happy at going into his crate when we go out but he doesn't protest about it & whine like he used to.

We also had terrible trouble with him going into the car crate & we regularly have to travel to Essex to visit family so up to 2 hours of crying was not going to work!!!! We started putting the crate on the back seat with someone sitting next to it & going on short journeys & built it up so that he happily did the journey to Essex without a peep  
He is now able to travel with the crate in the boot as again I have started with short trips, I'll let you know if we manage a trip to Essex with peace & quiet


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi 
Celiaco- thank-you. She's a minature poodle and show cocker
Louise- I DO feel bad...might need to get my iPod on so I can't hear her...
Maria,Good to know Oakley settled- he's so lovely bounding along in your photo. Bonnie has a white chin too.
Bonnie was much better last night, cried a lot this morning and now sleeping.
It's my eldest son's birthday today - we have a teenager in the house!!!


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad you had a better night with Bonnie, she is gorgeous! Happy birthday to your son too:bday: we are hoping to have a Marley Doodles puppy hopefully around September depending of course on one of Thirza's girls seasons! Hope you don't mind me asking, did you get to choose Bonnie or was she suggested to you? Thirza said that she tries to match puppy to new family and I was just wondering how that works in practice, thanks for any insight/info you can offer.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Claire,
Thanks for your birthday wishes and kind comments about little Bonnie. She's been much more settled today thankfully.
Regarding the choice of pup, I explained to Thirza what kind of dog we wanted (and that we have a busy life with 3 children) and she chose one for us. When we arrived all the pups had different coloured collars on and she lifted out Bonnie and it was love at first sight.
I completely trust Thirza's judgement and whilst it is early days, we are very happy with our little Bonnie Lass. It actually takes some of the stress out of choosing if that makes sense.
Best of luck with your new puppy! 
x


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply, lovely to know how happy you are with Bonnie and thanks for explaining Thirza's system to me. It's very early days for us in our puppy quest, but I was very impressed with Thirza when I spoke to her but it's always nice to hear from others who have bought from her about how they found the process. Did you express a colour preference or where you happy to consider any that Thirza thought might be right for your family?


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad you had a better night last night Sarah & Happy Birthday to your son 

Claire, Oakley is a Marley pup too. We told Thirza that my Hubby is mildly allergic to dogs & that we had a teenage son etc & she picked Oakley & (as with Sarah) when we met him it was love at first sight. Thirza is great, we have kept in touch with photos & she is always there if you have any questions once your puppy is home.


----------

